# $18 Pint. Is This A Record?



## Swizzle (8/9/08)

I had a few days in Perth last week and (obviously) drank a few beers. I'm thinking I might have found a record beer price - Hoegarden at a pub in Claremont (don't quote me on the pub - pretty nice place full of young yuppie types, somewhere between the city and the beach).

So anyway I went to the bar and ordered 3 Hoegardens. The bar girl kindly pointed out that they cost $9/middy and $18/pint!

How's that? Definitely the most expensive I've encountered.


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/9/08)

That's a rip. Even the belgian down here in SA charges less than $10, and I consider them to be a (justifiably) expensive bar.


----------



## Swizzle (8/9/08)

Dam straight. I jumped ship, opted for 3 x Becks pints and got change from $20!


----------



## Effect (8/9/08)

I wonder how much of that they sell?


----------



## Swizzle (8/9/08)

I would have said f$&^ all but there were a lot of punters there who looked like they might have been out on Daddy's expense account!


----------



## mika (8/9/08)

$9 a stubbie for Corona seems a regular price now-a-days and $10 for Asahi :huh:
It's out of control, I don't understand how people can afford to go out.


----------



## MVZOOM (8/9/08)

mika said:


> $9 a stubbie for Corona seems a regular price now-a-days and $10 for Asahi :huh:
> It's out of control, I don't understand how people can afford to go out.



Apparently by buying 2 x 1.5L of coke and a bottle of Bourbon! So the pollies say anyway...


----------



## Tanga (9/9/08)

That's pretty special. Hoegaarden is nice - I'm drinking one now - but damned if I'd pay that price. $4.50 a bottle was something I thought twice about.

Plus the Belgian Cafe is a good (if expensive) place isn't it =).


----------



## Tony (9/9/08)

40 pounds for a 330ml bottle!

Thats about $100 Australian!

 

http://www.brewdog.com/product.php?id=25

$15 for a pint is a bit rough though. Amazing what people will pay to be popular.


----------



## trevc (9/9/08)

It is totally out of control. There's lots of premium *domestic* beers selling for $9+ per stubby in not-so-fancy restaurants here on the Gold Coast... ridiculous.


----------



## beersatan (9/9/08)

It seems like this brewdog crew can't see wood through the trees.
They claim to have the most expensive beer but then offer their IPA and probably others in a cask.
IN A CASK???


----------



## sinkas (9/9/08)

beersatan said:


> It seems like this brewdog crew can't see wood through the trees.
> They claim to have the most expensive beer but then offer their IPA and probably others in a cask.
> IN A CASK???



Your lack of beer knowledge just lit up in neon lights


----------



## trevc (9/9/08)




----------



## Simon W (9/9/08)

ROFL Case.

beersatan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cask_ale


----------



## beersatan (9/9/08)

I was thinking along the lines of 40 pounds a bottle and 200 pounds a 6 pack so ONE MILION dollars a cask.
Marginally punned with wood through the trees...

Maybe with my lack of beer knowledge I should try and put my brews in a goon!


----------



## Tony (9/9/08)

sinkas said:


> Your lack of beer knowledge just lit up in neon lights



:lol:

Beersatan......... is that really what they want for a cask?

wouldnt suprise me.

I have read a review or 2 and aparently its nothing special..... the stout that is

Just worked out that this stout...... at $100. 330ml. If you went to the pub and paid the usual $4 for a schooner you would get 7.5ml of it

I can make 100liters for that!

cant be that good!


----------



## Bribie G (10/9/08)

Most expensive beer I've ever bought was $18 for a litre of something German at the Bier Cafe at Manly Pier but at least I could sit and watch some backpackers in bikinis on the beach


----------



## gibbocore (10/9/08)

see thats still 6.70 ( i think) a schooner, which for a german import, is fairly well priced.


----------



## Katherine (10/9/08)

> I had a few days in Perth last week and (obviously) drank a few beers. I'm thinking I might have found a record beer price - Hoegarden at a pub in Claremont (don't quote me on the pub - pretty nice place full of young yuppie types, somewhere between the city and the beach).
> 
> So anyway I went to the bar and ordered 3 Hoegardens. The bar girl kindly pointed out that they cost $9/middy and $18/pint!
> 
> How's that? Definitely the most expensive I've encountered.



Sounds like the Claremont Hotel.... Now Swizzle I dont remember that being on my pub crawl list! Apparently the best place to pick up in PERTH!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/9/08)

Tony said:


> 40 pounds for a 330ml bottle!
> 
> Thats about $100 Australian!
> 
> ...



Just read the article. FFS its the beer I would pay for and not for some arty farty label that some dude has sat in some corner of the world and made. I suppose the flip side is if it sells thats all that matters to the producer.

BYB


----------



## Swizzle (10/9/08)

Katie said:


> Sounds like the Claremont Hotel.... Now Swizzle I dont remember that being on my pub crawl list! Apparently the best place to pick up in PERTH!




Geez that's information I could've done with a bit before now Katie! Kinda puts the $18 pints into perspective. Maybe they contain some of those pheromones that make you more attractive to people. 

I did make it to Little Creatures as well, and the Sail and Anchor. Both chock full of good beer and surprisingly cheap compared to the Claremont!


----------



## Katherine (10/9/08)

Yeah Little Creatures is the cheapest place to get a Little Creatures in Perth and the nicest. I actually spent the WHOLE day there on Monday... 

What did you think of the IPA at the Sail and Anchor???


----------



## Swizzle (10/9/08)

Katie said:


> Yeah Little Creatures is the cheapest place to get a Little Creatures in Perth and the nicest. I actually spent the WHOLE day there on Monday...
> 
> What did you think of the IPA at the Sail and Anchor???




Full day huh? Great spot no question. Missed you by a week! 

IPA ummmm (scanning scanning) was that the one they make there? If so, loved it. Must admit there were a few hours relaxing at LC before that. The Brass Monkey Stout also hit the spot v nicely.

I thought I could live in Freo - until I saw the price of real estate!


----------



## katzke (10/9/08)

mika said:


> $9 a stubbie for Corona seems a regular price now-a-days and $10 for Asahi :huh:
> It's out of control, I don't understand how people can afford to go out.



Corona as in the stuff from Mexico? The stuff you put lime in?

Long time ago in the late 80s I did work for a guy that went south for the diving and drank corona on the beach while cooking the found from diving. Claimed he paid 25 cents a bottle. Is like $12US or so a case of 12 12 ouncers here on sale.


----------



## Katherine (10/9/08)

> I thought I could live in Freo - until I saw the price of real estate!



Your lucky you only brought a drink at the Claremont... now real estate there is much scary then a $18 pint...

Yes Sail and Anchor make the IPA... one of my fav's.


----------



## Swizzle (10/9/08)

Katie said:


> Your lucky you only brought a drink at the Claremont... now real estate there is much scary then a $18 pint...
> 
> Yes Sail and Anchor make the IPA... one of my fav's.



I'm about to attempt my first LCPA. Do you have a kit based Sail and Anchor IPA recipe?


----------



## Katherine (10/9/08)

> I'm about to attempt my first LCPA. Do you have a kit based Sail and Anchor IPA recipe?



I remember doing a kit IPA which was okay, I drank it but nothing like the Sail and Anchors.

NO! I would say that would be impossible, Im not really in cloneing.... Ill be back up and brewing BIAB style in a month all so... Pale ales and IPA's......


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (13/12/09)

Meanwhile, back on topic,

Perth beer prices, newspaper article


----------



## clay (13/12/09)

$15 for a pint of Asahi? :blink:


----------



## Bribie G (13/12/09)

Paying $18 for this German Import at the Bavarian Bier Cafe at Manly Pier was a bit sudden, but it was a litre.


----------



## Fourstar (13/12/09)

BribieG said:


> Most expensive beer I've ever bought was $18 for a litre of something German at the Bier Cafe at Manly Pier but at least I could sit and watch some backpackers in bikinis on the beach
> View attachment 33828





BribieG said:


> Paying $18 for this German Import at the Bavarian Bier Cafe at Manly Pier was a bit sudden, but it was a litre.
> View attachment 33828




yes.. all from this thread

There is either a glitch in the matrix 






OR

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=39855


Fourstar said:


> Put your little hand in mine........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Brown (13/12/09)

I've found from experience that pubs that charge that much for hoegaarden generally have pretty bad hoegaarden, as noone ever buys it and it goes sour in the lines :blink:


----------



## O'Henry (13/12/09)

Word is the Rogue beers on at the taphouse atm are $9.50 for halves with no pints available. That's the record for me...


----------



## dgilks (13/12/09)

O said:


> $9.80 for a 310ml tulip at the St Kilda Local. Pricey but still not that bad given the Rogue bottles are about $7.20 for an equivalent amount and you then have to work in the bar markup. Beer Deluxe charged $12 for about the same amount of Murray's Big Wednesday. That's pretty bad.


----------



## O'Henry (14/12/09)

dgilks said:


> $9.80 for a 310ml tulip at the St Kilda Local. Pricey but still not that bad given the Rogue bottles are about $7.20 for an equivalent amount and you then have to work in the bar markup. Beer Deluxe charged $12 for about the same amount of Murray's Big Wednesday. That's pretty bad.



What?!? Had a pint of Big Wednesday for under $10 IIRC at the taphouse last week. $12 for a middy is nuts!


----------



## argon (14/12/09)

$15 for 500ml at Belgian Beer Cafe, Brisbane... Hoegaerden, Leffe Blonde, Leffe Dark etc.... not even a pint!!


----------



## Sammus (14/12/09)

farkin hell, $18 a pint, I knew WA was exxy but not like that! im in the goldy at the moment and am happy with $10 pints of hoe from the local.


----------



## Sammus (14/12/09)

O said:


> iirc the only bottlo I've seen rogues bottles (swingtop ceramic, 22oz i think) at here in aus were charging $30+ for one bottle. $9.20 is worth it for such a rarity imo.


----------



## dgilks (14/12/09)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='568034' date='Dec 14 2009, 12:04 AM']What?!? Had a pint of Big Wednesday for under $10 IIRC at the taphouse last week. $12 for a middy is nuts![/quote]

Beer Deluxe is farking expensive and I wasn't entirely happy with the price but it was my only chance to try the beer so paid it. To be fair, it is located right on Federation Square in Melbourne, has a lot of staff and seems to be geared to the yuppy, "premium, imported beer is trendy" crowd so the prices match that vibe. Would I do it again? No, I wouldn't but it was worth a shot. It's just disappointing that the Local in St Kilda didn't get any.


----------



## dgilks (14/12/09)

Sammus said:


> iirc the only bottlo I've seen rogues bottles (swingtop ceramic, 22oz i think) at here in aus were charging $30+ for one bottle. $9.20 is worth it for such a rarity imo.



You are thinking of the XS-series Imperials. I'm talking about the 22oz non-XS glass bomber bottles which retail at Slowbeer and other retailers for about $15. The beers currently on tap at the Local are these less expensive ones.


----------



## RobB (14/12/09)

Just to make it even more ridiculous, while The Garden in Leederville was charging $18 per pint of Ho', JB O'Reilly's was serving Feral White for $6.50 per pint less than 2km away - The same Feral White which beat Hoegaarden at this year's Australian Beer Awards.


----------



## BrenosBrews (15/12/09)

dgilks said:


> $9.80 for a 310ml tulip at the St Kilda Local. Pricey but still not that bad given the Rogue bottles are about $7.20 for an equivalent amount and you then have to work in the bar markup. Beer Deluxe charged $12 for about the same amount of Murray's Big Wednesday. That's pretty bad.



Beer Deluxe are a ******* ripoff. The fact that they were the only bar in Melbourne (for some obscure reason) to get Big Wednesday may have something to do with the insane price. I was going to go into the city to try it, glad I didn't!


----------



## dgilks (15/12/09)

BrenosBrews said:


> Beer Deluxe are a ******* ripoff. The fact that they were the only bar in Melbourne (for some obscure reason) to get Big Wednesday may have something to do with the insane price. I was going to go into the city to try it, glad I didn't!



Not to mention that their staff are pretentious and can't believe that someone in their early 20s could possibly know anything about beer. When I ask what you have on tap, I don't want you to tell me what I want. They were annoying, I won't be back next time I'm in Melbourne but at least I got to try Big Wednesday.


----------



## Kai (15/12/09)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Meanwhile, back on topic,
> 
> Perth beer prices, newspaper article



I'm not surprised at all. Beer prices were bad enough in Freo; I was horrified when I first went into the big smoke for a jar.

If someone tried to charge me 18 for a hoey I'd leave the pint on the bar and walk away. Or buy it and steal something expensive.


----------



## MarkBastard (15/12/09)

dgilks said:


> Not to mention that their staff are pretentious and can't believe that someone in their early 20s could possibly know anything about beer. When I ask what you have on tap, I don't want you to tell me what I want. They were annoying, I won't be back next time I'm in Melbourne but at least I got to try Big Wednesday.



you old wanker


----------



## jimmybee (14/4/10)

i think i can top the lot with my experiance from the other night @ Beer Deluxe, Melb

went there with a mate before we were of to the Comedy Festival to see Sam Simmonds (funny dude), thought we might smash some beers as he didn't start till quite late.

Anyway, we worked our way through some beers, all were great. 

Then I spotted one tap, Moo Brew Imperial Stout Oak Aged.... I thought, wow... i didn't know that was available on tap... I knew that the bottles had beem on sale on there site and were exy, but got good reviews. The bar tender went on to say that it was one of four kegs around! so i thought, fark it, lets try it! two glasses were poured, one each.

Drinking was amazing, awsome beer, hugely complex stuff. 

went to finish up as we were running late, paid the bill and rushed out the door, checked receipt.... $85 for the two Moo Brews! 

thats $42.50 per glass....

went back in and the barman explained it was 10c per ml....... 425ml = $42.50

i politley (still very surprised at this stage) mentioned that may be he should have mentioned this at the start....

still, the beer was great...

jimmy


----------



## Cortez The Killer (14/4/10)

ouch!


----------



## MarkBastard (14/4/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> ouch!


 h34r: h34r: h34r:


----------



## eamonnfoley (14/4/10)

jimmybee said:


> i think i can top the lot with my experiance from the other night @ Beer Deluxe, Melb
> 
> went there with a mate before we were of to the Comedy Festival to see Sam Simmonds (funny dude), thought we might smash some beers as he didn't start till quite late.
> 
> ...



If they dont tell you first about a completely abnormal price - that is an absolute disgrace. And an imperial stout should not cost that much. Moo products are decent but grossly overpriced (its beer for pete's sake)


----------



## bigfridge (14/4/10)

jimmybee said:


> Then I spotted one tap, Moo Brew Imperial Stout Oak Aged.... I thought, wow... i didn't know that was available on tap... I knew that the bottles had beem on sale on there site and were exy, but got good reviews. The bar tender went on to say that it was one of four kegs around! so i thought, fark it, lets try it! two glasses were poured, one each.
> 
> thats $42.50 per glass....



Jimmy,

At that rate you should save your penny's and buy a ticket to the USA - you can drink those kind of beers for free at Great Divide in Denver.

Takeaways are a few dollars each.


----------



## Nick JD (14/4/10)

If you make ten times as much everything becomes ten times cheaper. Yuppies rarely complain about the price of Bolivian Marching Powder and it's 48 times cheaper in Bolivia.

Fools and their money are like an old man's hairdo - always parted.


----------



## Bizier (14/4/10)

Perth... here I come baby!


----------



## Peteoz77 (14/4/10)

Last time I visited the local Belg beer cafe, a 375ml of Chimay Blue was $25.

We left without buying anything.

I will laugh at the front door when they go broke.


----------



## manticle (14/4/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Beer Deluxe are a ******* ripoff. The fact that they were the only bar in Melbourne (for some obscure reason) to get Big Wednesday may have something to do with the insane price. I was going to go into the city to try it, glad I didn't!



In their defence (and I say this as someone with no money to spend most weeks - especially not $45 on one glass of beer), they do stock a huge array of beers not available readily in other parts of melbourne and they are in the middle of fed square so I imagine the overheads and rental are pretty massive.

I sometimes work at Fed square (at the gallery, not at beer deluxe) and have enjoyed a few beers there. I can always get something I've never tried before. Never had any issues with any of the bar staff either - at least they know something about the beer, unlike the lovely lady who sold me a big glass of vegemite at a local pub (Thankyou Buckleys).

All that said - finding a pub in the suburbs with a few less than usual beers on tap and available in pints for not much more than Cralton pints is a magical find.


----------



## jbowers (19/4/10)

dgilks said:


> Not to mention that their staff are pretentious and can't believe that someone in their early 20s could possibly know anything about beer. When I ask what you have on tap, I don't want you to tell me what I want. They were annoying, I won't be back next time I'm in Melbourne but at least I got to try Big Wednesday.



I can second this. I went in there to try Shawn's Fault and was told that I probably shouldn't get it as it'd be too intense. That and the nearly 3 extra dollars per pot they charged over the Local made me pretty resolute never to go back there again.


----------



## benno1973 (19/4/10)

After a recent trip to Sydney, my dad rang Liquor and Gaming and Hotels Assoc and questioned why beer prices in Perth are so much more than in the eastern states. The explanation was that eastern states pubs tend to offset the cost of their licenses and alcohol tax with pokies, so the average pub can get away with charging less for a pint. This flows on to pubs without pokies, as they have to be competitive in what they charge per glass.

While $18/pint might be excessive, I can deal with some overhead to ensure that live music venues stay live music venues, rather than being converted to pokie havens. We have a casino after all, and one of the best live music scenes in Australia, so perhaps it's worth a few $$$ to keep this going?


----------



## cdbrown (19/4/10)

Just head to the Dianella hotel instead and get $5 pints during happy hour, or $6.50 for the beer of the week.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (19/4/10)

10 bucks a pint at Squires in Perth with no live music... 

The premium is for a trendy looking pub in this case

Well you could always drink super dry bottles and be a trendy guy in a trendy pub :icon_vomit:


----------



## benno1973 (19/4/10)

L_Bomb said:


> The premium is for a trendy looking pub in this case



CBD rental prices, and lack of local competition result in $10 pints. That and a trendy pub. The only real competition in the area serving cheap drinks is Carnegies, and they're only cheap during happy hour.


----------



## cdbrown (19/4/10)

The Perth accord, drunken violence, no happy hours etc etc meant the pubs can charge what they want. Liquor licensing board and the city council are happy when the price goes up. Those $10 pints are a reflect of the liquor license that Squires has - in order for them to get the license approved they had to be established as an upmarket steakhouse and price their drinks accordingly.


----------



## reVoxAHB (19/4/10)

jimmybee said:


> $85 for the two Moo Brews!
> 
> thats $42.50 per glass....
> 
> went back in and the barman explained it was 10c per ml....... 425ml = $42.50



SHEEEEEBUS CHRIST!

I now don't feel bad drinking a $55. bottle of Beelzebub's Jewels (with mates) over the weekend. 

reVox


----------

